# ROOF REPAIRS $300



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Many people have leaks that they have not been able to find on there roof. We have done roof repairs for MANY people on this forum, and found and repaired leaks that others were not able to find. 

Things are slow right now, and I have some things I would like to purchase, first a new lower unit for one of my motors!

I would do the repairs myself (so I can keep the cash!)

I charge a flat rate of$300 for most all roof repairs, unless after getting on the roof I find extensive problems, such as rotten decking in the area, ect. If that were the case, I would give you a price to do the repair before doing anything to your roof.

I stand behind my work, as people will attest to on here. One incident a repair I had done over 2 years ago for a member of this forum, posted that he could not remember who did the work, but he had a leak. I went back out to fix it myself free of charge, even though it had passed the 1 year warranty. Turned out it was not our repair, but damage to the metal chimney cap at some point after the repair that was allowing water in. The member was very nice and paid me for the new repair (it DOES pay to be honest!)

If you need a repair, please PM or call me, (850) 777-1221

With as much trash as I have talked about the upcoming PFF Unofficial Shark Tourney in April,it would be a shame if I didn't get my Pro-Cat back in the water in time to win it again!!!!

I have pages and pages of Commercial and Government references.

Thanx!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Clay-doh,

Just read your post. I guess I'm getting psychic or something since I called on you to fix my neighbor's roof beforehand! Thanks for helping Anna out. I really appreciate you coming out in the rain to climb on a wet roof and I know she does too. 

Folks, he may be a character, but his work is second to none. Give the guy a job and he'll do it right the first time.

Thanks again, Clay.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Clay and his crew did our roof last year. They were professional, speedy and the work is great. I am sure he will do the same for you. If he doesn't then just go shark fishing with him and use him for chum.

Ted Gorder


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx rocklobster and Team Hobie! Appreciate the kind words!

Will call you this afternoon Eric, thank you for the oppurtunity.


----------

